# Mother chooses pet crocodile over husband



## News Bot (Oct 15, 2009)

*Published On:* 15-Oct-09 04:40 PM
*Source:* digg
*Category:* People

An Australian woman, Vicki Lowing, says she divorced her husband after he asked her to give up her pet crocodile, Johnie, which she says is "like a child" to her.












*Go to digg Page*


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 16, 2009)

I like her! Sensible woman!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 16, 2009)

Ha Ha ha ! 
Your babies are your babies I guess!
Any man that asks you to give up your babies is not worth choosing over your babies.


Edit: However, letting is sleep and shower with her son is EXTREMELY careless... he son will end up a unic one day... or dead


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 16, 2009)

Wise decision


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 16, 2009)

love me love my croc .....its these bloody non rep lovers that are the pain in our sides ...many an APS members out there know all to well this pain ....mine doesnt love elapids ....


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 16, 2009)

haha its funny how that guy THOUGHT he had a chance against a croc haha


----------



## Andrais (Oct 16, 2009)

best decision that woman ever made! that guy must of been a crappy husband to think he would win over the love and affection of one devoted crocodile mother


----------



## Sel (Oct 16, 2009)

Moron

If he really loved her, he would never ask her to give something up that means that much to her. Good on her for ditching his azz i say


----------



## mis-devious (Oct 16, 2009)

i herd about her on the news and it is descusting the way she treats that croc.. letting it rome around the house and steal toys that her son leaves laying around. if it was to ingest something it wouldnt be pretty. no sense at all. her states government should put a stop to it.


----------



## Andrais (Oct 16, 2009)

mis-devious said:


> i herd about her on the news and it is descusting the way she treats that croc.. letting it rome around the house and steal toys that her son leaves laying around. if it was to ingest something it wouldnt be pretty. no sense at all. her states government should put a stop to it.


 
Im not a croc expert here, but wouldn't the croc prefer to roam around in free space around a house then be cooped up in a cage? as for the toys being scattered around? thats pretty stupid i agree but i think she's exagerating abit where she says that the croc steels her kids toy, i mean why would a croc be interested in a childs toy?


----------



## Bugsy (Oct 17, 2009)

Letting a croc sleep with a child, hmmm...Funny how it says SHE divorced HIM...Something tells me HE left HER... I would if my wife was letting a croc sleep in my childs bed...And report her for child abuse. Im sure DOCS will be onto her now.


----------



## mis-devious (Oct 17, 2009)

why would any animal besides a dog put anything in its mouth if it wasnt planning on making a meal out of it????????.


----------



## garycahill (Oct 17, 2009)

I find it amusing that she can blatently break the law & flaunt it at everyone without anyone even making a comment on this???
It's people like her that give all of us bad cred!
Her animals should all be seized & her licence permanently revolked.
This one article has done so much damage for herps & herpers, it's just a bad joke.
People like this make me sick!


----------



## elapid66 (Oct 17, 2009)

garycahill said:


> I find it amusing that she can blatently break the law & flaunt it at everyone without anyone even making a comment on this???
> It's people like her that give all of us bad cred!
> Her animals should all be seized & her licence permanently revolked.
> This one article has done so much damage for herps & herpers, it's just a bad joke.
> People like this make me sick!


it's people like you that make me sick  oh and if ya read this vicki g'day cheers paul


----------



## garycahill (Oct 17, 2009)

Don't go complaining & whinging when crocs are removed from the Vic schedule then Paul


----------



## elapid66 (Oct 18, 2009)

garycahill said:


> Don't go complaining & whinging when crocs are removed from the Vic schedule then Paul


what has she done that is so bad


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 17, 2010)

Someone from Rockbank was bitten and hospitalised by a croc over the weekend.
Was it Vicki?


----------



## jase_ale (May 17, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> love me love my croc .....its these bloody non rep lovers that are the pain in our sides ...many an APS members out there know all to well this pain ....mine doesnt love elapids ....



I personally know her ex husband, and he is a great bloke and he is not a non rep lover he actually like them alot.I wouldn't be impressed about the croc sleeping in my sons bed either.


----------



## Aiigaru (May 17, 2010)

I completely agree with Gary here. What this woman is doing is blatant stupidity. I hope for her child's sake that he gets taken away or the crocodile does =/


----------



## JAS101 (May 17, 2010)

ssssnakeman said:


> Someone from Rockbank was bitten and hospitalised by a croc over the weekend.
> Was it Vicki?


 im pretty sure it had somthing to do with a man and her croc ..


----------



## jase_ale (Jun 2, 2010)

Just heard that an ABC reporter was there a couple of weeks ago and got bitten by this tame crocodile. 70 stitches and his hand and arm. Ouch.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone would think crocs bite! Geeeesh 8)


----------



## Croclady (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been on this site for a while, however, i've only just discovered these posts......wow....I never dreamed i would attract so much attention, with Johnie of course.
Anyway, just wanna say Thanks Paul for saying G'day to me back in Oct. last year 
And also really appreciate your positive comments too.....ta...


----------



## Aiigaru (Jun 2, 2010)

=/


----------



## Croclady (Jun 2, 2010)

Well that's a bugger....i just spent ages writing a reply to ya all, & Thanking those who have posted positive comments in support of my pet croc Johnie & her story, also explaining the story was highly exaggerated with a lot of bullshit too.
But, for some reason, my reply didn't post & has now disappeared.....bugger it.....have'nt time to rewrite now, so will just say instead, if anyone is interested in talking Crocs or would like to know more about Johnie's real story, please feel free to contact me.....via message, email or whatever....okay.....Cheers, Croclady (Vicki)


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 2, 2010)

I don' think anyone would be overly surprised that the media beat the story up....I'm certainly not :lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 4, 2010)

You're ok Vickie, hope it all works out for you.
The media love a croc story and they wont let the truth get in the way.


----------



## rayloz (Jun 4, 2010)

this is simply the media twisting up the story just like when they say thees a bus crash 15 people deceased but realy there was no fatalitys at all...... its the media they will always be xagerating like this ..


----------



## Vincey (Jun 4, 2010)

rayloz said:


> this is simply the media twisting up the story just like when they say thees a bus crash 15 people deceased but realy there was no fatalitys at all...... its the media they will always be xagerating like this ..


 
Sorry, but if you're going to say "media hypes things up"(even though this has always been the case) at least use a good reference. That one was not only complete and utter crap, but not thought out at all.

On the actual story, I would love to know it Croclady if you could PM it to me or kindly repost it up here for us all to have a look.
I have no problems with any of this, apart from the whole "its cuddly and sleeps with my son". In fact, I'd love a croc like yours- I know a lot of people would. They're ancient killing machines, and that's 1 good reason they're still alive today. Remember that.

That just doesn't fly in my opinion. But hey! Love to hear the _real_ deal on this scoop!


----------



## rayloz (Jun 4, 2010)

mate nothing wrong with what i said ... its tru read the paper then read the facts on these stories they dont xactly talk about cats or birds killing each other everyday ... ( media hypes it up ) opps i said it lol


----------



## Croclady (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re- Johnie's Story*

Thanx for your comments....the Herald Sun's story (published 14th Oct. 2009) was well written & all true. However, another media company chose to exaggerate & write Johnie's story from a "different" angle...."Mother chooses pet crocodile over husband...", so as to attract more media attention & readers in the UK. And unfortunately, it was this story that was blown more & more out context as it spread worldwide. When I initially read this version, I was a little "shocked" at first, reading the BS about "dumping" my ex-husband for Johnie etc. etc. That was all crap....Johnie didn't have anything to do with us splitting up. Otherwise, the rest of the initial story published in the UK, was pretty much fact. But there were also many other versions published, which were very much exaggerated. 
Anyway, for those who may be interested in reading either or both of the stories published in the Herald Sun & in the UK, copy & paste the following links into your browser.

Herald Sun | Victoria and National News, Entertainment, Sport and Weather | HeraldSun...*vicky*-*lowing*/story-e6frf7jo-1225786415044 

Home | Mail Online

And I just wanna say Johnie is a very much loved & well cared for domesticated pet crocodile, as are all my reptiles & other pets.
Please feel free to PM me with any questions etc. Cheers, Croclady


----------

